# عرض السوبر بشكله الجديد المطور ,, من العندم للعود والعطور



## وجن عمري (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



نقدم لكم اخواني واخواتي عرض السوبر الذي لاقى استحسان الجميع داخل وخارج المملكة
حيث الجودة والشكل والجاذبية الغير طبيعية لهذا العرض ولله الحمد ,, عرض مناسب للإستخدام الخاص والإهداء
عرض ولا بالاحلام ولا في الخيال
مجموعة مختارة بدقة ,, لترضي تطلعاتكم ,, وتناسب اذاوقكم
وعرض مناسب للإقتناء الشخصي وايضآ للإهداء
وبسعر زهييييييييييييييد وبقوووووووه ومناسب للجميع
بإختصار يعني بــ بلااااااااااش


وهذه صورة العرض القديم حيث كانت المجموعة تأتي بكيس هدايا فقط 

[URL="http://www.btalah.com/redirector.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.up-00.com%2F"]


[URL="http://store1.up-00.com/Jun11/8pL03662.jpg"]

[/URL]

[/URL]



الآن تم تطوير هذا العرض لنقدمه بشكل راقي جدآ واكثر جاذبية ,, ولطلب كثير من عملائنا قمنا بوضع هذه المجموعة بشنطة خاصه لهذا العرض كلفتنا الكثير والكثير , لكن نحن هدفنا رضاكم
حيث سعر الشنطه لوحدها في السوق لا يقل عن 250 الى 300 ريال ,,


وهذه صورة العرض الجديد بالشكل الجديد الأكثر جاذبية ورقي يرضي تطلعاتكم



[URL="http://store2.up-00.com/Dec11/D4147115.jpg"]

[/URL]
[URL="http://store2.up-00.com/Dec11/tpq47115.jpg"]

[/URL]


محتويات الشنطه
1- مبخرة ذات جودة عالية وشكل جذاب سعرها في اسوق لا يقل عن 50 ريال
2- مبثوث ملكي ثمن كيلو بداخل عبوة خاصة سعره في السوق لا يقل 80 ريال
3- معمول دوسري نوعية فاخرة جدآ ثمن كيلو سعره في السوق لا يقل عن 80 ريال
4- عطر 100 ملي ويعتبر من العطور الاكثر طلبآ لدينا سعره 100 ريال
5- عطر عبدالعزيز المشهور 100 ملي كبس سعره في السوق لايقل عن 100 ريال
6- عطر الفاخر رائع جدآ وهادي 100 ملي كبس سعره بالسوق لا يقل عن 80 ريال
7- دهن العود الملكي الخاص نص توله وهو معروف على مستوى المملكة ومن إنتاجنا سعر المثيل في السوق لايقل عن 100 ريال 
8- دهن ورد الاسبارتا التركي ربع توله سعرها في السوق لا يقل عن 50 ريال 
9- دهن العود الهندي الفواح ربع توله سعرها في السوق لا يقل عن 50 ريال
10- لوشن مرطب برائحة العود الملكي سعره في السوق لا يقل عن 25 ريال
11- معطر للمفارش والستائر برائحة العود الملكي سعره في السوق لا يقل عن 25 ريال


عرض هذه المجموعة في السوق لا يقل عن 500 ريال الى 900 ريال لو اخذنا كل شي على حده


جمعناها وقدمناها لكم بشنطة راقية جدآ وجذابه 
فقط بـ 250 ريال
للطلب 0506703477​


----------

